# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  چگونه نرم افزار نصب شده را اجرا کنیم؟

## pesarkhobeee

سلام
باعث شرمندگیه   :افسرده:  ولی من بعد از اینکه یه نرم افزارو کامپال کردم از سورسش که فکر کنم ایماک بود نتونستم و ندونستم چه طوری اجراش کنم!دنبال فایل اجرایی بودم که با یه سرچ فهمیدم پسوند خاصی تو لینوکس برای فایلهای اجرایی نیست!
امروزم وقتی با استفاده از مدیریت بسته های پارسیکس اپاچی رو دانلود و کامپایل کردم و تیک خورد اپاچی ، ندونستم اونو چه طوری باید اجرا کنم.
با توجه به اینکه چیزی تو منو اضافه نمیشه  ، برای اجرای نرم افزارها تو لینوکس با توجه به این دو تجربه من باید چی کار کنم؟
مممنونم :قلب:

----------


## ilius.gnu

توی لینوکس فایلهای اجرایی نرم‌افزارها تقریباً هیچکدوم پسوند ندارن، اما اکثراً بعنوان دستور خط فرمان تعریف شدن. دستورات خط فرمان لینوکس هم توی دایرکتوری‌های خاصی قرار دارن که اسم اون دایرکتوری‌ها bin یا sbin هست(مخفف binary و system binary) مثل دایرکتوری‌های bin/ و sbin/ و usr/bin/ و usr/sbin/ و... که لیست کاملشون رو میتونید با زدن این دستور ببینید:
echo $PATH
که مسیر دایرکتوری‌ها با دونقطه(:) از هم جدا شده. البته خروجیش برای root و کاربران عادی فرق داره.(طبیعتاً root به یه دستوراتی نیاز داره، که کاربران دیگه حتی اجازهٔ اجراشون رو ندارن)

برنامه‌ای که نصب می‌کنید اگه گرافیکی باشه(یعنی فقط تحت خط فرمان نباشه) احتمالاً به منوها اضافه میشه. ولی اگه هم اضافه نشد، یا شما پیداش نکردید، کافیه دستور مربوط به اون نرم‌افزار رو اجرا کنید. مثلاً gnome-terminal رو باز کنید(توی اوبونتو از منوی Acceessories گزینهٔ Terminal) یا Konsole (که مال KDE هست) رو باز کنید و اسم دستورش رو تایپ کنید و اینتر. یا اینکه Alt+F2 بزنید و توی پنجرهٔ Run دستورش رو تایپ کنید. اسم دستورش هم احتمالاً همون اسم نرم‌افزار باشه(یا یه چیزی شبیه اون) منتها تمام حروفش کوچیک هست. مثلاً اگه فایرفاکس نصب کردید(بستهٔ rpm یا deb ش رو) اگرچه احتمالاً به منو اضافه میکنه، ولی میتونید با زدن Alt+F2 و تایپ کلمهٔ firefox (که اسم دستورش هست) اجراش کنید. اگه اسم برنامه چند کلمه‌ای باشه، از اونجایی که دستور خط فرمان نمیتونه فاصله داشته باشه، یا خلاصه‌شده هست، یا اینکه با خط فاصله از هم جدا میشن. مثلاً GNOME Search Tool اسم دستورش هست gnome-search-tool  یا GNONE Terminal اسم دستورش gnome-terminal هست.
لینوکس‌کارهای با تجربه گاها (و شاید معمولاً) نرم‌افزارهای گرافیکی رو با اسم دستورش میشناسن، مثلاً gedit رو نمیگن Text Editor (که توی منو نشون میده) یا totem رو نمیگن Movie Player (که توی منو نشون میده)

اگه نفهمیدید برنامه‌ای که نصب کردید اسم دستورش چیه، اگه rpm یا deb باشه، برید توی همون Package Manager توی File List پکیج ببینید چه فایلی هست که توی دایرکتوری به اسم bin قرار داره(مثل دایرکتوری usr/bin/ ) اون فایل همون فایل اجرایی برنامه هست که اسمش هم همون اسم دستور اجرایی برنامه هست. مثلاً در مورد نرم‌افزار OpenOffice.org Writer توی لیست فایلهای پکیج openoffice.org-writer نگاه کنی،  فایلهایی که توی پوشهٔ bin هستن ایناس: usr/bin/oowriter/ و usr/bin/ooweb/ پس دستورش oowriter و ooweb هست(که دومی برای صفحات وب مناسب‌تره).

در ضمن از قابلیت auto complete توی خط فرمان(ترمینال) هم میتونید استفاده کنید، یعنی ابتدای دستور رو تایپ کنید بعد دو بار پشت هم دکمهٔ Tab رو بزنید تا دستور رو کامل کنه(اگه چند تا باشه، نشون میده، اگه هم هیچی نباشه بوق میزنه). وقتی هم که Alt+F2 بزنید خودش auto complete داره(بدون هیچ دکمه‌ای) مثلاً Alt+F2 بزنید و تایپ کنید fir احتمالاً خودش تکمیل کنه به firefox و شما اینتر میزنید.
برای برنامه‌هایی هم که توی منو هستن، اگه می‌خواید اسم دستورشون رو بفهمید، اون آیکون رو drag & drop کنید روی پنل و (توی گنوم) روی آیکونش راست کلیک کنید و Properties رو بزنید، توی قسمت Command مسیر کامل فایل اجراییش رو نوشته(مثلاً usr/bin/firefox/ که اسم دستورش میشه همون اسم فایل یعنی فایرفاکس).

وقتی هم که یک پکیج سورس رو کامپایل می‌کنید، بعدش اگه نصب نکنید فقط فایلهای اجراییش رو توی همون پوشهٔ پکیج میذاره و نصب نمیشه. یعنی اگه با دستور cd به اون پوشه تغییر مسیر بدید بعد میزنید configure/. و هیچ اروری نده و میزنید make و بازم هیچ اروری نده، الآن کامپایل شده و میتونید فایل اجراییش رو توی همون پوشه(یا مثلاً زیرپوشهٔ src) پیدا کنید و اجراش کنید. اما هنوز نصب نشده. برای نصبش باید بزنید make install اونوقت از این به بعد کافیه فقط اسم دستورش رو بنویسید(که مسیر کامل فایل اجرایی). اون پوشه‌ای که توش کامپایل کردید رو هم میتونید دیلیت کنید. با زدن make install اگه نرم‌افزار گرافیکی باشه، احتمالاً به منو اضافه میکنه، اگه همون موقع اضافه نشده بود دستور killall gnome-panel رو بزنید(توی گنوم) که پنل ری‌استارت بشه و آیتم‌هاش رو آپدیت کنه، احتمالاً آیکون اون برنامه اضافه شده باشه.
اگه هم خواستید مستونید با دونستن اسم دستور یه برنامه، خودتون یه آیکون براش تعریف کنید(توی منو، یا روی پنل، یا روی دسکتاپ). توی گنوم، برای اضافه کردن آیتم به منو، وی منو راست-کلیک و Edit Menus . برای اضافه کردن به پنل،(غیر از درگ درپ) روی پنل راست کلیک و Add to Panel . برای گذاشتن روی دسکتاپ هم(غیر از درگ درپ) راست-کلیک روی دسکتاپ و Create Launcher رو بزنید.

امیدوارم توضیحاتم واضح و مفید بوده باشه.
موفق باشید.

----------

